# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Red siskin με ευλογιά;

## TasosM

Εδω και 3 μερες το πουλακι εχει προβλημα στο ματι.
Μηπως ειναι ευλογια?







δυστυχως το πουλακι σημερα ειναι φουσκομενο με το κεφαλι μεσα.
ειναι σε ζεστο μερος και του δινω αλμορα.
Να βαλω καποια αλοιφη?

----------


## TasosM

και η κοιλια του

----------


## IscarioTis

καλησπερα Τασο
τα εχεις μεσα ή εξω?
μην παμε κατευθειαν στην ευλογια μπορει να ειναι κανα φτερο που δεν βγηκε, το τσιμπησε καμια σφηκα μελισσα ή τιποτα κατι τετοιο
Στα  ποδια του βλεπεις κανα σπυρακι? ή κατι τετοιο? 
Παντως ελπιζω να μην τιποτα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TasosM

> καλησπερα Τασο
> τα εχεις μεσα ή εξω?
> μην παμε κατευθειαν στην ευλογια μπορει να ειναι κανα φτερο που δεν βγηκε, το τσιμπησε καμια σφηκα μελισσα ή τιποτα κατι τετοιο
> Στα  ποδια του βλεπεις κανα σπυρακι? ή κατι τετοιο? 
> Παντως ελπιζω να μην τιποτα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλησπερα Δημητρη,
Τα πουλια ειναι εξω αλλα προστατευμενα πληρως, (με σιτα, ναυλον, κ.τ.λ)
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για μελισσα η κατι αλλο.
Τα ποδια τις κοπελιας ειναι "καθαρα" οπως και η κοιλια.
Το θεμα ειναι τι κανω τωρα. Περιμενω να εξελιχθει η βαζω καποια αλοιφη - αντιβιωση.

----------


## jk21

To πουλακι δειχνει κινητικο ή σαν να εχει αναπνευστικη δυσκολια; εχει την συνηθεια να χωνει το κεφαλι στα καγκελα οπως κανουν τα αγριοπουλια; 


Ειτε προβλημα ιγμοριτιδας (sinus infection ) ειτε και τραυματισμος ειτε και τσιμπημα  ,  μπορει να προκαλεσει κατι τετοιο . 


https://ladygouldian.com/node/223





Καλα ειναι να αποφυγεις επεμβαση οπως αυτη που αναφερεται στο συνδεσμο και δοκιμασε με αλοιφη ( dexamytrex ) σε ματι και σπυρι πρωι βραδυ και καποια στο νερο (εχεις καποια ) ;

----------


## TasosM

Δημητρη το πουλακι απο χθες ειναι νωχελικο. Αναπνευστικο προβλημα δεν διακρινω.
Στα καγκελα δεν το ειδα ποτε μου, ειναι ποιο ηρεμα και απο καναρινια.
dexamytrex εχω σταγονες (σφραγισμενο μπουκαλακι), αλοιφη θα παρω το πρωι.
Να του βαλω τωρα σταγονες?
Οταν λες στο νερο, εννοεις αντιβιωση? 
Απο αντιβιωση εχω consumix και oxytetracycline HCI 6%

----------


## jk21

Πριν δεν ειδα κατω κατω που ελεγες οτι εχει το κεφαλι ηδη << μεσα >> και εντος της ημερας 

Ναι βαζεις σταγονα στο ματι και να σταξει και πανω στο εξογκωμα και ειτε αφηνεις να κυλησει και να την τραβηξει μεσα απ καποιο ρουθουνι ή του ριχνεις μια μονο σταγονα σε ενα ρουθουνι .Παραλληλα δωσε cosumix στο στομα (θα σου στειλω δοσολογια με πμ ) και αν ειναι φουσκωμενο να ειναι σε εντονη ζεστη


Αν αυριο δειχνει χειροτερα παροτι ξεκινησες αντιβιωση , παρε και gentamicina ή augmentin

----------


## TasosM

Σημερα το πουλακι ηταν λιγο καλυτερα απο χθες, νωχελικο μεν αλλα δεν εβαζε κεφαλι μεσα.
Του εδωσα χθες βραδυ και σημερα πρωι απογευμα consumix δοσολογια στοματος. Συνεχιζω και αυριο αυτη τη δοσολογια?
Το "αποστημα" στο ματι ιδια κατασταση με χθες.
Αλοιφη βρηκα tobradex (dexamytrex αλοιφη και σταγονες ειναι σε ελλειψη).
Συνεχιζω με σταγονες dexamytrex? η ξεκιναω με την αλοιφη απο αυριο?

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις cosumix πρωι απογευμα σε δοσολογια στοματος .Σιγουρα για 7 μερες και στην πορεια αναλογα με την εξελιξη θα σου πω αν αρκουν ή δωσεις επιπλεον .Αν υπαρξει επιδεινωση , το αναφερεις αμεσα , για τυχον προσθηκη αλλης ουσιας χωρις σταματημα του cosumix


Βαλε tobradex σε ματι και ογκιδιο

----------


## TasosM

Μετα απο 5 μερες αντιβιωση (consumix+tobradex) και ενω εδειχνε βελτιωση στην υγεια της
(ηταν κινητικοτατη σημερα το πρωι) το μεσημερι την βρηκα στον πατο του "νοσοκομειου" μου.
Δυστυχως η κοπελια δεν τα καταφερε.

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

Τασο ειχες δει καθολου αν η διογκωση ειχε μειωθει ή αυξηθει; Μπορεις να δεις τωρα; Μην τυχο κατι τσιμπησε ξανα το πουλακι και εχουν κινδυνο τυχον αλλα που εχεις;

----------


## TasosM

> Κριμα ...
> 
> Τασο ειχες δει καθολου αν η διογκωση ειχε μειωθει ή αυξηθει; Μπορεις να δεις τωρα; Μην τυχο κατι τσιμπησε ξανα το πουλακι και εχουν κινδυνο τυχον αλλα που εχεις;


Δημητρη αποκλειεται να τσιμπησε κατι το πουλακι γιατι το ειχα σε κλειστο
χωρο και μεσα σε "νοσοκομειο".
Τα 2 ογκιδια παρα την tobradex για ολες τις μερες παραλληλα με την αντιβιωση, παρεμειναν οπως ηταν στην αρχη.
Μετα απο πολλες σκεψεις αποφασισα να δω τι ηταν αυτα τα ογκιδια.
Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν υγρο, μετα απο επεμβαση διαπιστωσα οτι ηταν 2 σκληρα "μπαλακια", κατι σαν ξερω πυον.
 Δεν ξερω αν ηταν λοιπωματα και ξεραθηκαν λογο θανατου.

----------

